# Kinda Tool Gloat...



## Whyemier (Nov 11, 2016)

Been Groj Sailing the last two weekends, on purpose last weekend and because the wife said we were going this weekend.  Glad I did.

Last weekend I saw a radial Arm Saw at a groj sail but decided I should hold on to my cash.  My wife went later and called me about this same saw and said it was only $25.  I went and got it.













Radial Arm Saw



__ Whyemier
__ Nov 11, 2016






Runs well all works, still need to clean it up and make another plywood table and a stand for it. The other table was there but cut up a bit.

Today we went out and my wife saw (again) this generator and asked the price.  $75 and it worked.  She did say the gas had turned to gel and so her husband wanted to get rid of it.  I can clean the the fuel system for that price.  Normally cost $425 to $699 depending where you get it.













Generator



__ Whyemier
__ Nov 11, 2016






Went to another never ending groj sail where the guy keeps picking up stuff and always has something to offer.  Got these thread combs for $5.  Not too bad and in great condition, still had the sleeves on them.













File Combs



__ Whyemier
__ Nov 11, 2016


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice haul!


----------



## Fitter Bill (Nov 11, 2016)

Check this out.  http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/   If your model and serial # applies you get a new blade guard. If guard is not available, send them the motor and carriage and get $100.00.  They pay shipping.


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 11, 2016)

Fitter Bill said:


> Check this out.  http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/   If your model and serial # applies you get a new blade guard. If guard is not available, send them the motor and carriage and get $100.00.  They pay shipping.



Thanks Fitter Bill, I'll go now and check it out.


----------



## master of none (Nov 11, 2016)

Very nice haul,were these garage sales advertised in the paper or did you just see them going down the road?


----------



## Whyemier (Nov 11, 2016)

master of none said:


> Very nice haul,were these garage sales advertised in the paper or did you just see them going down the road?



Some of both.  I usually check CraigsList or the local newspaper.  Then if I go down the road and see a sign and its convenient I'll stop there too.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 11, 2016)

I did the radial arm saw recall deal with Emerson. They made good with a new set of guards and stuff, and a new table. I never put it on the saw, because I didn't really have a safety issue with it. Just sold it a couple of weeks ago. Getting a nearly identical saw from my uncle's estate anyway, except it has the full cabinet base instead of just splayed legs. And it has seen far less use than my had. So I'll come out ok.


----------

